

Critical Code Studies 2010 Conference Proceedings - steveklabnik
http://vectorsjournal.org/thoughtmesh/critcode

======
steveklabnik
This is a conference that went on at USC recently, and all of the videos of
the presenters. "Critical Code Studies" is an emerging humanities sub-
discipline that's trying to approach source code from a literary angle, and I
think it's pretty interesting.

